# TPMS shows dashes for one wheel



## demo (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok. You guys give some nice dialog. I tried the manual reset process on my 2013 Cruze. I let out about 10psi on the LH front before I gave up. I filled all 4 tires to 35 psi. 3 are registering on my instrument panel display at 35 psi. The RH front does not register a psi only dashes. Do I need the relearn tool or do I need a new sensor valve for my RH front tire? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like the TPMS sensor in that one wheel has failed. Also, the manual reset process doesn't work on 2012s and newer. (It works for a small number of 2012s.)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

one wheel got the dashes on mine

psi was good according to handheld gauge

week later that tire had a flat

sensor worked again after flat repair.

i bought the relearn tool after that, cuz i swap my own winter/not winter wheels, saves me having to go to dealer/tire shop...tire shop would do it for free, dunno aboot dealer...the ~$100 was worth avoiding the hassle


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like the battery is dead or dying in that particular tpms sensor. Replace it.

Intermittent loss of signal can also be caused by interference from aftermarket electronic devices such as a dashcam. If this is the case, unplug the device, and see if connectivity returns.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

Kind of an old thread, but not sure how well it goes over creating threads about similar topics 'round here.



UpstateNYBill said:


> Sounds like the battery is dead or dying in that particular tpms sensor. Replace it.
> 
> Intermittent loss of signal can also be caused by interference from aftermarket electronic devices such as a dashcam. If this is the case, unplug the device, and see if connectivity returns.


My car had the two passenger side wheels replaced and they are showing up with dashes on the DIC. Driver side shows the PSI of of both tires. Would relearning the TPMS correct this or should I just get two new TPMS and have them installed?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> My car had the two passenger side wheels replaced and they are showing up with dashes on the DIC. Driver side shows the PSI of of both tires. Would relearning the TPMS correct this or should I just get two new TPMS and have them installed?


Try the re-learn. That may fix it...if there are working sensors in the new wheels. Otherwise, you may need to get sensors installed first.

Ideally, the sensors got moved over from the old wheels and re-sync'd, but it appears tire stores frequently forget that last step.

Doug

.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

Finally some good news (dang brand new amplifier didn't fix speaker issue) with my new to me Cruze. Relearn tool fixed the TPMS dashes issue.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> Finally some good news (dang brand new amplifier didn't fix speaker issue) with my new to me Cruze.


I've been studying the amp some. I'll post some diagnostic stuff tomorrow.

Doug

.


----------

